# Kuriose Regeln am Wasser



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*Kuriose Regeln am Wasser​*
Es gibt bald mehr Gesetze, Regeln und Regelungen für Angler am Wasser, als Fische im Wasser.

Bundesgesetze wie das Tierschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz,  Wasserhaushaltsgesetz, dazu die Landesfischereigesetze, Fischereiverordnungen, teilweise auch Gesetze der Bezirke, Landkreise oder Gemeinden dazu.

Nicht zu vergessen auch die Regeln und Regulierungen der Verbände und der Vereine oder der sonstigen Gewässerbewirtschafter.

Bei einer solchen Vielzahl an Gesetzen, Regeln und Verordnungen, Ge- und Verboten bleibt es natürlich nicht aus, dass manches davon auf den ersten Blick nicht unbedingt immer sinnvoll erscheint, manches widersinnig, andere einfach nur kurios.

Mal gibt es Erklärungen oder Erklärungsversuche dazu, wie es zu solchen Regelungen kommen konnte, mal steht man nur kopfschüttelnd davor.

Hier in diesem Thread wollen wir mit euer  Hilfe gerne all die kuriosen Regeln sammeln, die einem als Angler im Laufe seines Lebens so auffallen.

Und fangen damit einfach selber mal an:

http://www.sportanglerbund-weiden.de/html/angelbedingungen.htm


> Jegliches Mitführen, Anfüttern und Fischen mit Hunde- und Katzenfutter, Boilies und Mais hat den sofortigen Entzug der Angelerlaubnis zur Folge.



http://www.asv-mackelcher.de/index.php?page=6&subpage=15


> 3.) Blinkern ist in einem gewissen Zeitraum nach Beschluss erlaubt.
> 4.) Maden und Würmer dürfen als Angelköder bis auf Widerruf verwendet werden.



http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...FischGAVBY2004rahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs


> (8) 1 Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden. 2 Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden.


 
http://www.fvpeine-ilsede.de/gewaesserordnung.html


> Der Abstand zum nächsten Fischenden soll mindestens 20 m betragen
> 
> Es dürfen nur im Handel erhältliche Rutenhalter benutzt werden.
> 
> Wir möchten an dieser Stelle recht herzlich alle aktiven Mitglieder bitten, Ihre PKW's, die sie an den Gewässern parken, nach Möglichkeit mit unserem Vereinsemblem zu kennzeichnen. Das erleichtert den Fischereiaufsehern und AngelkollegInnen sowie der Wasserschutzpolizei, bereits im Vorfeld einen PKW als vereinszugehörig zu erkennen


 
http://www.fischereiverein-neusorg.de/gewaesserordnung.html


> 4. Maßig gefangene Fische dürfen nicht zurückgestzt oder durch bereits gefangene ausgetauscht werden. Sie sind sofort nach dem Fang in die Fangliste einzutragen. Im Kescher darf höchstens ein Tagesfangsatz gehältert werden. Eine gemeinsame Hälterung ist verboten.


 
http://www.angelverein-schweicheln.de/GewOrdnung.html


> Das Füttern und Angeln mit Boilies ist in unseren Teichen nicht erlaubt.
> Hartmais und Hülsenfrüchte sind nur gekocht zugelassen.
> 
> Untersagt ist :
> g) das Necken weidender Tiere



http://www.bfv-coburg.de/gewaesserordnung.pdf


> 6. Bei Erreichen der festgelegten Tagesfangmengen ist das Fischen auf die Gruppe der Fried- bzw. Raubfische unverzüglich einzustellen.
> 12. Das Zusammenlegen von Fängen und der Tausch von Fischen ist nicht erlaubt.



http://www.asv-billerbeck.de/html/body_gewasserordnung.html


> 3) Anfüttern ist nur in geringen Mengen mit Maden erlaubt!!


 
http://avfischwaid.de/mitgliederbereich/gewaesserordnung.html


> Das Angeln muss nach dem Fang des 3. massigen Edelfisches beendet werden.
> Das Angeln mit Maden ist erlaubt (keine gefärbten), aber das Anfüttern mit Maden jeglicher Art ist verboten. Strauchmaden fallen nicht unter diese Beschränkung


 
http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/gwo_2013.pdf
("Kurios" hier nicht die Gesetze als solches, sondern dass mal schön aufgelistet ist, was man alles beachten sollte -  zuerst besser Jura studieren vor dem Angeln)


> 2. Grundsätze 2.1. Grundsätze der Gesetzeskunde vor dem Angeln Jeder Angler hat sich als Heger der Fischbestände und Pfleger des Biotops „Gewässer“ zu verstehen. Er hat die geltenden Gesetze und Verordnungen zu beachten und deren Einhaltung durchzusetzen. Besonderer Beachtung bedürfen u. a.: · Fischereigesetz des Landes M-V · Binnenfischereiverordnung des Landes M-V ..Tierschutzgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland einschließlich der TierschutzSchlachtverordnung der BRD · Gesetz über Naturschutz und Landespflege der BRD (Bundesnaturschutzgesetz) · Naturschutzausführungsgesetz des Landes MV · Wasserhaushaltsgesetz der Bundesrepuplik etc..




PS:
Haben wir auch für Youtube was draus gemacht:
[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Und nun freuen wir uns auch über eure Fundstücke aus Gesetzen Verordnungen, Erlaubnisscheinen etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Festgelegte Fangtage - auch cool:

http://www.asv-nistertal-emmerichenhain.de/tl_files/Verein/Videos/Gewaesserordnung_Mitglied (1).pdf



> 7.) Die Zahl der Fangtage ist auf 22 pro Kalenderjahr festgelegt.
> Pro Fangtag ist ein  Angelschein einzuwerfen, ein zweiter Angelschein muss käuflich erworben werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Und auch klasse:
Man darf das Angeln NICHT unterbrechen....
http://www.anglerfreunde-kelsterbach.de/gewaesserordnung/



> Die Tageskarte ist nur in Verbindung mit einem gültigen Jahresfischerreischein und nur für den Tag, auf den er ausgestellt ist, gültig.
> *Das Angeln darf an diesem Tag nicht unterbrochen werden.*
> Der Erlaubnisschein ist nicht auf andere Personen übertragbar.



und wenn man mal pinkeln müsste?? 
;-)))))


----------



## Seele (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Absolut geile Sachen dabei. Super Thomas.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ein Paradebeispiel für den Regulierungsirrsinn ist die Landes- und Regionen-spezifische Definition des Begriffs Kunstköder in Bezug auf künstliche Würmer. Mal darf man damit angeln, wenn Kunstköder verboten sind, mal wieder nicht. Mal ist die Maximallänge des künstlichen Wurms, die nicht unter das Angelverbot fällt, festgelegt.

Alles völlig gaga.


----------



## Franky (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Untersagt ist das Necken weidender Tiere.... Soso - und wenn die mal nicht mampfen, darf ich dann? :q:q:q
Und meinen selbstgebauten Rutenständer darf ich beim Hollidri also auch nicht benutzen... :c
Irgendwo hatte ich aber auch noch so'n Schildbürgerstreich bezüglich der Köderwahl auf ner Karte gefunden - ich such bei Gelegenheit noch mal... :q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Franky schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich aber auch noch so'n Schildbürgerstreich bezüglich der Köderwahl auf ner Karte gefunden - ich such bei Gelegenheit noch mal... :q


 
So was kenne ich auch: "Das Fischen mit Lebendködern ist verboten".

Was man ausdrücken wollte ist, dass das Fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch verboten ist (was in Bayern außerdem bereits durch das Fischereigesetz geregelt ist). Was man eigentlich verboten hat (aber nie vorhatte), ist die Nutzung von Würmern, Maden etc.


----------



## wakko (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ich darf beim ASV Telgte mein Auto nicht Waschen...und was ist mit Bier lagern?


> $ 13 Am Gewässer ist auf Sauberkeit zu achten. Das Verschmutzen der Gewässer und deren
> Ufer, insbesondere durch Plastikbehälter, Papier usw. ist strengstens untersagt. Wer von
> einem verschmutzten Platz aus angelt, kann wie der Verursacher der Verunreinigung zur
> Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Uferbefestigungen, Wasserpflanzen und Anpflanzungen
> ...


http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Gewaesserordnung%20LFV.PDF


----------



## Franky (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So was kenne ich auch: "Das Fischen mit Lebendködern ist verboten".
> 
> Was man ausdrücken wollte ist, dass das Fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch verboten ist (was in Bayern außerdem bereits durch das Fischereigesetz geregelt ist). Was man eigentlich verboten hat (aber nie vorhatte), ist die Nutzung von Würmern, Maden etc.



Ich glaub, das war der Passus... Den verwenden wohl mehrere dann, ohne zu wissen, was sie damit anrichten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



wakko schrieb:


> Ich darf beim ASV Telgte mein Auto nicht Waschen...und was ist mit Bier lagern?
> 
> 
> > $ 13 Am Gewässer ist auf Sauberkeit zu achten. Das Verschmutzen der Gewässer und deren
> ...


Das stammt wohl noch aus der Zeit gemeinsamen, samstäglichen Autowaschens ;-)))))

Klasse!


----------



## Lazarus (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier in diesem Thread wollen wir mit euer  Hilfe gerne all die kuriosen Regeln sammeln, die einem als Angler im Laufe seines Lebens so auffallen.
> 
> Und fangen damit einfach selber mal an:


Pluralis Majestatis?

Die einzige Merkwürdigkeit der von dir so akribisch zusammengetragenen Regelungen ist der Begriff 'Strauchmaden', die bei der AV Fischwaid als Köder erlaubt sind. Sind halt keine Entomologen.
Aber sonst? Lauter Regeln, die als Reaktion auf das Tun hirnloser Anglerkollegen notwendig geworden sind.

Wenn das Autowaschen am Gewässer explizit verboten werden musste, hat das wohl irgendein Schwachkopf bereits mal getan. Leute gibts... #q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Pluralis Majestatis?
> 
> Aber sonst? Lauter Regeln, die als Reaktion auf das Tun hirnloser Anglerkollegen notwendig geworden sind.



Ja und es kommt hier etwas zutage, was für unser Land einfach nur peinlich ist: Der deutsche Michel muss für alles eine Regel, Gesetz und Verordnung haben. 

Dieser Thread sollte bei unseren europäischen Nachbarn tunlichst nicht bekannt werden, die lachen sich doch sowieso schon halbtot über unsere Angel-Gesetze (bzw. haben Mitleid).

Wenn woanders einer sein Auto am Wasser wäscht, kriegt er einen auf den Deckel und gut ist. Der Deutsche muss sofort die Paragraphen bemühen.

So witzig der Thread ist, aber das kotzt mich in diesem Land echt an.


----------



## Elgar (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Ja und es kommt hier etwas zutage, was für unser Land einfach nur  peinlich ist: Der deutsche Michel muss für alles eine Regel, Gesetz und  Verordnung haben.



Liegt wohl eher daran, das der gemeine Deutsche immer die Ausrede hat, das steht ja nirgends.


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Liegt wohl eher daran, das einer immer was zu kacken hat.
Und wenn einem die Zaun Farbe vom Nachbar net gefällt, oder der Zaun 0,5cm zu nah am anderen Grundstück steht etc.
Deutsche Gerichte werden mit einem Scheiss zugemüllt...siehe PETA.


----------



## Elgar (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

das kommt noch erschwerend hinzu


----------



## Andal (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Zu den Strauchmaden.

Die Recherche ergab, dass es sich bei diesen "Strauchmaden" um die Raupen einer Kleinschmetterlingsraupe handelt. Wenn man hier richtig nachhaken würde, dann käme wohl ein böses Eigentor für den ASV dabei heraus!


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> 04.  Das Angeln ohne Rolle ist nicht zulässig.


http://avfischwaid.de/mitgliederbereich/gewaesserordnung.html

Also nix mit Stippfischen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Hab da leider keinen Link zu folgender Anweisung (der Bewirtschafter hat weder ne HP noch sonstwas Elektronisches):

"Verletzte Fische dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden".

Aha. Also Entnahmegebot für alles, da ja schon der Haken im Maulwinkel ne Verletzung anrichtet? Oder wie?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> So witzig der Thread ist, aber das kotzt mich in diesem Land echt an.


Sind wir schon zwei - aber gerade deswegen ist es gut, wenn so was alles auch öffentlich wird .....
Da tun wir doch gerne unser Bestes ..

@ Andal:
Das hatt ich auch schon mit den Strauchmaden - aber was das soll in der Gewässerordnung, das begreif ich nicht ansatzweise..

Hat der Vereinspräsi ne Strauchmadenzucht???


----------



## GeorgeB (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> 7.) Die Zahl der Fangtage ist auf 22 pro Kalenderjahr festgelegt. Pro Fangtag ist ein  Angelschein einzuwerfen, ein zweiter Angelschein muss käuflich erworben werden.



Ich stehe komplett auf dem Schlauch ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ging mit auch so, deswegen hab ichs ja eingestellt....

Man (respektive ich) muss ja nicht alles verstehen - aber wenns einer versteht, bitte um Aufklärung ;-)


----------



## racoon (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Recherche ergab, dass es sich bei diesen "Strauchmaden" um die Raupen einer Kleinschmetterlingsraupe handelt.



Das ist dann aber sehr schlecht recherchiert.
Seit wann bekommen Raupen kleine Raupen ?
Sind das dann die allgegenwärtigen Raup-Raupen


----------



## Andal (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Oh mein Gott, ich habe mich auch mal vertippt, was für ein Verbrechen.


----------



## Lazarus (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Dass nur eine gewisse Anzahl Angeltage pro Jahr erlaubt sind, ist absolut nix besonderes. In Bayern legt die untere Fischereibehörde fest, wieviele Erlaubnisscheine für ein bestimmtes Gewässer ausgegeben werden dürfen.

Da werden z.B. 10 Jahreskarten oder alternativ 100 Tageskarten genehmigt. Der Verein hat aber 20 Mitglieder.
Jetzt kann man 10 Mitgliedern eine Jahreskarte geben und die anderen schauen in die Röhre. Oder jedes Mitglied bekommt 5 Tageskarten. Mit der zweiten Regelung wird kein Mitglied benachteiligt.

Was es mit den zitierten 22 Angeltagen konkret auf sich hat kann ich auch nicht wissen, vermutlich hat die Begrenzung aber ähnliche Gründe. So what?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Nicht Angel - *Fang*tage!!!


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dass nur eine gewisse Anzahl Angeltage pro Jahr erlaubt sind, ist absolut nix besonderes. In Bayern legt die untere Fischereibehörde fest, wieviele Erlaubnisscheine für ein bestimmtes Gewässer ausgegeben werden dürfen.
> 
> Da werden z.B. 10 Jahreskarten oder alternativ 100 Tageskarten genehmigt. Der Verein hat aber 20 Mitglieder.
> Jetzt kann man 10 Mitgliedern eine Jahreskarte geben und die anderen schauen in die Röhre. Oder jedes Mitglied bekommt 5 Tageskarten. Mit der zweiten Regelung wird kein Mitglied benachteiligt.
> ...




Da steht aber nicht Angeltage sondern Fangtage. |supergri
Wie heisst der Spruch? Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Du kennst ja das Gewässer nicht - da stehen die Fische vielleicht Schlange zum Selbstmord?
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Vor ein paar Jahren als der Setzkescher in MV noch unerwünscht war, gab es auf der Jahresangelberechtigung einen schönen Schreibfehler.

..*.das hältern gefangener Fischer im Setzkescher ist verboten*...

ich hätte auch so nen großen nicht gehabt


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Zumindest bei meinem Umfang kommste da mit den üblichen 50 cm Durchmesser nicht weit ..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind wir schon zwei - aber gerade deswegen ist es gut, wenn so was alles auch öffentlich wird .....
> Da tun wir doch gerne unser Bestes ..


 
Die Regulierungen bzgl. des Angelns sind doch nur ein Aspekt des Regulierungs-Irrsinns in Deutschland u.a. Ländern. Wir sprechen aus meiner Sicht über ein generelles Phänomen, dass die Leute hier alles schriftlich geregelt haben wollen.

Schönes Beispiel außerhalb des Angelns:  
Ich trainiere eine Kinder-Fußballmannschaft. Um dies in Bayern tun zu dürfen, brauch man ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis. Dafür stellt mir der Verein eine Gebührenbefreiung aus. Mit der gehe ich aufs Amt. Das Führungszeugnis darf ich dann aber nicht etwa beim Verein abgehen, weil das dem Schutz persönlicher Daten widerspricht. Deshalb hat der Verein einen Vertrag mit einem Notar. Diesem übergebe ich das Führungszeugnis und er spricht dann ggf. gegenüber dem Verein Bedenken aus. #h

Deutschland und seine Regulierungen. Darüber kann man Bücher schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Wir sprechen aus meiner Sicht über ein generelles Phänomen, dass die Leute hier alles schriftlich geregelt haben wollen.


Das hier ist aber nun mal ein Anglerforum, woraus sich dann der Themenbereich ergibt...........


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ach Thomas ,
ein wenig drücken und wir bekommen dich da schon rein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Stretchmaterialien sind da wohl das Zauberwort ;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Teilweise provozieren die Mitglieder immer mehr ausufernde Regelungen. Praktisches Beispiel:

Der Verein verbietet den Einsatz von Futterbooten. Ganz pfiffige Angler kommen auf die Idee, ein ferngesteuertes Boot herzunehmen, um damit den Hakenköder weit rauszufahren. Dieses Boot ist aber kein Futterboot.

Zweite Version der Ausführung: Die Ausbringung von Futter und Hakenköder mit beliebigen Booten ist verboten.

Eine Woche später steht ein Angler mit Drohne am Wasser und bringt den Köder aus. 

Jetzt wird eine neue Version der Ausführung erstellt: Jede Art der Futter- und Ködereinbringung mit Booten, Drohnen oder sonstigen motorgestützten Hilfen ist verboten.

Ich wette, das wird nicht die letzte Version der Verordnung sein, da sicher noch jemand Schlupflöcher findet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Dieser Thread sollte bei unseren europäischen Nachbarn tunlichst nicht  bekannt werden, die lachen sich doch sowieso schon halbtot über unsere  Angel-Gesetze (bzw. haben Mitleid).


Im Gegenteil, der sollte IMO so weit wies nur geht international  bekannt werden.

Denn dann steigt zumindest ein klein wenig die Chance, dass der Bock auf deutschen Angel-Moralimperialismus nebst eierlosem Duckmäusertum und Ethikgötterunfehlbarkeit zumindest mal EU-weit (noch) weiter sinkt. 

Weil diesen Blödsinn in diesem Ausmaß hoffentlich im Ausland keiner haben will. Und Anglerinteressen dort vielerorts zumindest nicht in diesem Maße (selbst-)kastriert sind = Angler haben dort vergleichsweise viel mehr zu melden und können sich in der Öffentlichkeit deutlich besser wehren (einfach, weil Angeln dort einen viel höheren gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert hat).

Mich würde es z. B. interessieren, was ein Engländer dazu sagen würde, wenn er auf einmal pauschale Abknüppelgebote aus ethisch einwandfreien Tierschutzgründen befolgen sollte - insbesondere, wenn dies auf deutschem Mist gewachsen |supergri

Der würde sich dann für seinen Knüppel wohl nicht grade nen Fischkopf suchen, sondern dies auf ex mit anderweitiger Zielerfassung durchführen...

Internationaler Druck auf das Hierzulande-Gehampel kann IMO gar nix schaden. Insofern: Je detaillierter man darüber im Ausland Bescheid weiß, desto besser. Denn dann steigt die Chance auf internationalen Druck zumindest ein ganz klein wenig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

" Der Fischfang mit Schlingen, Speeren, Reusen, Aalschnüren, Schusswaffen, betäubenden Mitteln, Sprengstoffen, elektrischem Strom und Scheinwerfern ist verboten."

Wer macht denn sowas? Rambo?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Teilweise provozieren die Mitglieder immer mehr ausufernde Regelungen.


Logo, hatt ich schon anderer Stelle ausgeführt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das Problem*
> Nach jahrzehntelanger schützergeprägter Lobbyarbeit und Gehirnwäsche sind Angler in der Mehrzahl darauf trainiert worden, Schlupflöcher zu suchen in all den oft wirklich sinnlosen, aber auch bei von vielen als sinnnlos empfundenen Regelungen.
> 
> Daraus wiederum folgten immer neue Regeln und Regulierungen, um die Schlupflöcher zu schließen..
> ...



Und raus kommt dann eben das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt bald mehr Gesetze, Regeln und Regelungen für Angler am Wasser, als Fische im Wasser.



Und ich bin gespannt, was ihr da noch ausgraben werdet, das bis jetzt hier eingestellte ist sicherlich nur die Spitze eines großen Eisberges ;-)))


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

http://www.angelverein-schweicheln.de/GewOrdnung.html



> Ferner ist jede Störung von Anglern untersagt.
> Fangplätze sind in angemessener Entfernung zu umgehen. *Lautes Rufen und hartes Auftreten sind zu vermeiden.*



Klassisches Beispiel: Zweifellos gut gemeint. Es steht ja auch bereits dort, dass man andere Angler nicht stören soll. Jetzt kommt der deutsche Michel ins Spiel, der nicht nur die Haarlänge seines Dackels festlegt, sondern auch, wie man am Gewässer laufen und sprechen soll.

Wieviel Dezibel ist "lautes Rufen"? Was ist mit leisem Rufen? Darf man noch vor Freude jubeln, wenn man einen dicken Hecht erwischt hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Darf man noch vor Freude jubeln, wenn man einen dicken Hecht erwischt hat?


Verschärfte Form der Tierquälerei, sich auch noch drüber freuen (wollen) - geht garnie nich.........
;-)))


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

http://www.ag-ebersberger.de/index.php/vorschriften/gewaesserordnung-tageskarten



> Untermassige Fische, die nicht zurückgesetzt werden können, das gilt besonders bei Raubfischen, darf der Haken erst zu Hause entfernt werden


 ;+


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

http://www.dhh.de/braunschweig_download_formulare.html

*Ärztliches Zeugnis (Attest)*


Das ärztliche Zeugnis wird für den Prüfungsantrag zum Sportbootführerschein Binnen (ggf. als Kopie) und zum Sportbootführerschein See (Original) benötigt. Die Gültigkeit beträgt 12 Monate (zum Tag der Prüfung).
*Vorder- und Rückseite müssen auf einem Blatt ausgedruckt werden, da andernfalls das Formular durch die Prüfungsausschüsse nicht anerkannt werden kann.* 
Die ärztliche Untersuchung kann i.d.R. an einem Abend im Theoriekurs durchgeführt werden.


Hat ja auch mit Wasser zu tun, aber welchen Sinn es jetzt haben soll hier solche Sachen hier alle aufzulisten|rolleyes
Damit alle sich dran aufziehen können, genauso wie über die Politik nörgeln und nicht zur Wahl gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> http://www.ag-ebersberger.de/index.php/vorschriften/gewaesserordnung-tageskarten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da kannste nur hoffen, dass Du Sprengrige und Ersatzdrillinge am (vielleicht gerade einzigen fängigen) Spinner hast ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Und annerschwo ist bei Tiefschluckuntermaßigen wiederum sofort der verhackstückte Verbuddlomat zu machen...


----------



## til (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Teilweise provozieren die Mitglieder immer mehr ausufernde Regelungen. Praktisches Beispiel:
> 
> Der Verein verbietet den Einsatz von Futterbooten. Ganz pfiffige Angler kommen auf die Idee, ein ferngesteuertes Boot herzunehmen, um damit den Hakenköder weit rauszufahren. Dieses Boot ist aber kein Futterboot.
> 
> ...



Ist vielleicht Ansichtssache, aber ich finde halt die erste Regel schon bekloppt, von daher sei die Frage erlaubt, wer provoziert hier wen?


----------



## til (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Und ich kann euch versichern, dass es nicht nur in Deutschland soviele blöde Regeln gibt. Von der Schweiz und Frankreich weiss ich es ganz sicher, von anderen Ländern vermute ich es zumindest.
Bei uns am Zürichsee galt bisher immer: sobald das Boot nicht verankert ist, schleppt man und muss das Schleppsignal setzen (weisser Ball). Was aber natürlich quatsch ist. Neuerdings darf man jetzt Driften (und Werfen oder Vertikal fischen) ohne Schleppsignal. Sobald man aber den E-Motor anmacht, müsste man wieder das Schleppsignal setzen. Sogar wenn man damit die Drift verlangsamt


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



til schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht Ansichtssache, aber ich finde halt die erste Regel schon bekloppt, von daher sei die Frage erlaubt, wer provoziert hier wen?


 
Da nur Motorgestützt genannt wird kann ich jetzt schon sagen, werden die Drachen reißenden Absatz finden bei euch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Aber sonst? Lauter Regeln, die als Reaktion auf das Tun hirnloser Anglerkollegen notwendig geworden sind.



Und leider gibt es noch viel mehr hinlose "Kollegen", die sofort nach Gesetzen und Regeln schreien, wenn ihnen andere Angelstile misfallen. Das kann schon der Angler sein, der Anfüttert, Fische nicht zum Verzehr fängt oder mit mehreren Haken am Kunstköder Angelt.

Klasse, die Raubfischfraktion setzt ein Anfütterverbot durch und die und die Friedfischfraktion revanchiert sich mit 6 Monaten Schonzeit. Und am Ende kann keiner mehr Angeln.

Viele dieser Regeln sind ja Hausgemacht und die Verantwortung ist zu 100% in unseren Reihen zu suchen. Sieht man ja im Forum auch regelmässig. Irgendjemand schreibt von "Auswüchsen" am Wasser und unter Garantie findet sich unter den ersten 5 Antworten einer, der nach mehr Regeln und Gesetzen schreit.

Ich würde in solchen "Angel"-Vereinen nicht Mitglied sein wollen.

Das Toleranzdenken vieler Angler ist nicht sehr ausgeprägt wenn es eine fremde Angelart betrifft. Der Fischneid dafür um so mehr.


----------



## Stulle (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da nur Motorgestützt genannt wird kann ich jetzt schon sagen, werden die Drachen reißenden Absatz finden bei euch.


Das man das überhaupt verbietet find ich schon merkwürdig. Die form des verbotes lädt aber auch zum suchen ein, wurde man schreiben das die Montage nur so weit ausbringen darf wie man sie werfen kann ist doch alles geklärt, außer das die Technikmuffel niemanden sein Spielzeug verbieten konnten.


----------



## joedreck (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

war doch schon immer so dass die deutschen sich selbst die Preise versauen. Das autowaschen ist das beste Beispiel. 
 da hat wahrscheinlich jemand nach auslegen der grundruten angefangen sein Auto zu waschen und wurde erwischt. Jetzt ging es darum dass das berechtigter weise nicht erwünscht war. Der autowäscher fragt dann nur: Ja und wo steht dass das verboten ist?
 und schon muss eine neue regelung erschaffen werden die das regelt. 
 mal ehrlich, der gesunde menschenverstand der für die meisten selbstverständlich ist, ist anderen nicht gegeben. Und da man umweltverschmutzer ungern im selben verein hat, muss eben ne regelung her. So ist Deutschland nunmal. Und war schon immer so. Leider... 

 unbenommen davon sind natürlich regelungen bzgl anfüttern, rutenhaltern etc.. Diese resultieren mmn häufig aus Angst, Unkenntnis, dummheit und neid. Und lustig finde ich das leider nicht. 

 ich denke eine geringe anzahl von anglern sind schuld an solchen dummen regelungen. Da zähle ich auch vereinsvorstände mit zu, welche aus Angst und vorauseilendem gehorsam handeln


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Toleranzdenken vieler Angler ist nicht sehr ausgeprägt wenn es eine fremde Angelart betrifft. Der Fischneid dafür um so mehr.



Das sind dann "Kollegen" ,welche  beim Blick über den Tellerrand bei  Radius 0 aufhören und das als einzig wahren Standpunkt vermissionieren möchten.Schönen Dank auch.

Solche Leute samt Ansichten,hat man genauso nötig wie einen Kropf.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



joedreck schrieb:


> ich denke eine geringe anzahl von anglern sind schuld an solchen dummen regelungen. Da zähle ich auch vereinsvorstände mit zu, welche aus Angst und vorauseilendem gehorsam handeln



Nicht nur. Gib einem, im restlichen Leben ohne jede Bedeutung, Menschen ein Amt. Dann gehts aber so richtig los...!


----------



## Laichzeit (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Am Schlimmsten für mich sind die "Tageskarte nur mit Gästekarte der Region erhältlich" Gewässer im Schwarzwald und überall sonst, wo viele Touris sind.
Die heimischen Angler sitzen im dort im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf dem Trockenen.
Sollte verboten werden.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Am Schlimmsten für mich sind die "Tageskarte nur mit Gästekarte der Region erhältlich" Gewässer im Schwarzwald und überall sonst, wo viele Touris sind.
> Die heimischen Angler sitzen im dort im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf dem Trockenen.
> *Sollte verboten werden*.



Und schon wieder ein Verbot mehr.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Hallo,

 ich hätte was aus Österreich.
 Niederösterreichisches Fischereigesetz § 12 Abs. 3 :
 Es ist verboten, den Fischfang auszuüben
 aus Luftfahrzeugen oder aus fahrenden Kraftfahrzeugen.
 Aus Luftfahrzeugen kann ich mir ja gerade noch vorstellen (Fesselballon über einen See) aber vielleicht hat einer einen Tipp, wie das aus dem fahrenden Kraftfahrzeug geht?

 Petr Heil

 Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ich schmeiss mich weg - Drohnen fallen dann auch weg ;-)


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte was aus Österreich.
> Niederösterreichisches Fischereigesetz § 12 Abs. 3 :
> ...



Nimm einen Lein- oder Treidelpfad der keinen Uferbewuchs hat, oder das Ufer des Inn (kilometerweise nur tragfähiger Kies und keine Sträucher, Bäume usw.) und fahr da mit einem Pickup lang, Auf der Ladefläche steht oder besser noch sitzt eine 2. Person mit seiner Angel. 
Steht ja nicht da, wie schnell der Fahren darf.
Spinnfischen kann so bequem sein.


----------



## Forellenberti (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

@laichzeit,

die umstrittene Regelung im Schwarzwald, tageskarte nur mit Übernachtundsnachweis nervt mich auch ungemein, bin selber davon betroffen.

vorallem dann, wenn sie von einigen tackeldealern je nach Sympathi zum Kunden ignoriert werden.|gr:

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Hawergetzi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Moin ich hab dann mal alternativ ein paar kuriose Regelungen aus den USA und GB ausgegraben:

GB:

In Maldon,  Essex und in der englischen Grafschaft Northumbria ist es ausdrücklich  verboten, einen Wurm als Angelköder auszugraben.



USA:

In Kentucky ist das Fischen mit Pfeil und Bogen strafbar.

In Utah ist es verboten, von einem Pferd aus zu fischen.

In Kansas ist Fischfang mit bloßen Händen verboten.

 In Tennessee darf man für den Fischfang kein Lasso benutzen.

In Chicago ist es illegal, nur mit einem Pyjama bekleidet zum Angeln zu gehen.

Die Stadt  Seattle hat eine Verordnung erlassen, die besagt, dass Goldfische in  Gläsern nur dann in Bussen transportiert werden dürfen, wenn sie sich  nicht bewegen.


Schaffen wir in D irgendwann auch noch #q

Was ich personlich als nichtbetroffener auch krass finde:
Auszug aus der Landesfischereiverordnung Baden-Württemberg:
§ 3 Fischerei mit Angeln (1) Das Angelgerät darf höchstens drei Angelhaken  haben, die beim Fang mit natürlichen oder künstlichen Ködern versehen  sein müssen. Jeder Fischer darf gleichzeitig höchstens mit zwei  Angelgeräten fischen. Die Angelgeräte müssen ständig beaufsichtigt  werden. Die Verwendung des Zockers ist verboten. *Der Fischfang ist nur  eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang*, der  Aal-, Wels- und Krebsfang bis 24 Uhr, für den Zeitraum der Einführung  der mitteleuropäischen Sommerzeit bis 1 Uhr, *gestattet*.


----------



## Trollwut (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Bei mir wurde sich über mich im Verein aufgeregt, weil ich meine Karpfen ohne Rute fing. Hintergrund: Wenn wir zur passenden Jahreszeit Hochwasser haben, schwimmen die Karpfen bei uns immer auf die Bade/Liegewiese zum laichen. Tagsüber kriegt man sie nicht zu fassen.
Weil man bei uns allerdings auch recht selten kleine "Küchenkaprfen" fängt, bin ich als nachts mit Eimer und Taschenlampe hin. Die sind in den Eimer geschwommen und ich hab mir halt ein paar mitgenommen. Die Empörung war groß, aber hab gegen keine einzige Regel verstoßen. Mittlerweile krieg ich für die Geschichte allerdings mehr Lob als Tadel :m


----------



## Franz_16 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Forellenberti schrieb:


> @laichzeit,
> 
> die umstrittene Regelung im Schwarzwald, tageskarte nur mit Übernachtundsnachweis nervt mich auch ungemein, bin selber davon betroffen.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Urlaubsgästen gibt es bei uns auch, aber es geht auch noch in eine andere Richtung:



> Zum Erwerb des Fischereischeines (Tageskarte) muss ein Sportfischerpass (alt) oder Mitgliedsausweis (neu) mit gültiger Beitragsmarke vorgelegt werden !



http://fischereiverein-regenstauf.de/leistungen.htm

Heißt konkret: Erlaubnisscheine dürfen nur Verbandsmitglieder kaufen


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde sich über mich im Verein aufgeregt, weil ich meine Karpfen ohne Rute fing. Hintergrund: Wenn wir zur passenden Jahreszeit Hochwasser haben, schwimmen die Karpfen bei uns immer auf die Bade/Liegewiese zum laichen. Tagsüber kriegt man sie nicht zu fassen.
> Weil man bei uns allerdings auch recht selten kleine "Küchenkaprfen" fängt, bin ich als nachts mit Eimer und Taschenlampe hin. Die sind in den Eimer geschwommen und ich hab mir halt ein paar mitgenommen. Die Empörung war groß, aber hab gegen keine einzige Regel verstoßen. Mittlerweile krieg ich für die Geschichte allerdings mehr Lob als Tadel :m



Du Karpfenpflücker, du!


----------



## Trollwut (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du Karpfenpflücker, du!



Ja, voll schrecklich!

Andere Regel: "Das Angeln vom Boot ist vom 15.09-01.02. erlaubt."

Das Fischereirecht an unseren Gewässern gehört dem Verein, ist also nicht nur gepachtet. Wir könnten also das ganze Jahr vom Boot aus fischen, wenn wir dies erlauben würden. Begründung ist offiziell, dass dann die Badegäste ja denken könnten, wenn wir im Angelteil rumschippern, dürften sie den eigens eingerichteten Badeteil ebenfalls mit ihrem Schlauchboot verlassen und im Angelteil rumpaddeln. So dürfen wir also nur vom Ufer aus zurufen, dass sie das eben nicht dürfen, als mit dem eigenen Boot hinzufahrn.
Inoffiziell besteht die Regel natürlich aus Neid, dass die mit Boot mehr fangen könnten...#q#q#q

Nächste Regel, Bayernweit:
Schonzeit für Aal. Nur seltsam, nicht nervig.

01.11-28.02. Gerade die "beste" Aalangelzeit ist gesperrt, na sowas #6


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Bei uns in MV hat der Aal auch Schonzeit. Vom 01.12. bis 28.02. So ein Scheixx aber auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Immerhin dürft ihr noch  -bei uns in vielen Strecken ist der Aal komplett geschützt...


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Bei uns ist in der Elbe Aalangelverbot. Hat Landwirtschaftsminister Till Backhaus durchgesetzt. Der ist selber Angler. Nach dem Beschluß hat man ihn aber aus seinem Angelverein geschmissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Den Minister rausgeschmissen, grins - das hat was ;.-)))
Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ja, kein Quatsch. War glaube ich 2009.


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Mußt mal googlen. Ich hab hier nur Handy.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du Karpfenpflücker, du!



Mach dich mal unter der Rubrik: "Fischnacheile" schlau. Auch das ist in Bayern geregelt.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Stimmt , Peter, § 7 des Bayfig:


> Art. 7
> (1) 1 Tritt ein Fischwasser über seine Ufer aus, so ist der im Fischwasser Fischereiberechtigte befugt, auf dem überfluteten Grundstück zu fischen. 2 Einen durch die Ausübung der Fischerei angerichteten Schaden hat der Fischereiberechtigte zu ersetzen.
> 
> (2) Vorkehrungen, die den Zweck haben, die Rückkehr des Wassers und der Fische in das Wasserbett zu hindern, dürfen nicht angebracht werden.
> ...


----------



## Trollwut (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Mach dich mal unter der Rubrik: "Fischnacheile" schlau. Auch das ist in Bayern geregelt.#h



Is ja eh hinfällig, da die Wiese der Gemeinde gehört, und das Fischereirecht unserem Verein. Fischfang per Hand/Eimer ist nicht verboten, insofern war ich, wie gesagt, komplett legal, wenn auch unkonventionell unterwegs


----------



## maniana (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Nachtangeln: Unter der Voraussetzung, dass neben dem Fischer mindestens eine weitere volljährige Person gegenwärtig ist, ist das Angeln in der Nachtzeit auf Aal und Wels erlaubt.

Quelle: www.fischerverein-riedhausen.de/files/fi-ordn-aktive.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Unter der Voraussetzung, dass neben dem Fischer mindestens eine weitere volljährige Person gegenwärtig ist


Das könnte man aber auch unter "Förderung der Prostitution" subsummieren ;-))


----------



## Nüsser (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das könnte man aber auch unter "Förderung der Prostitution" subsummieren ;-))


 
 Aber doch nur, wenn man der Begleitperson die Tageskarte bezahlt, oder?


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Heißt konkret: Erlaubnisscheine dürfen nur Verbandsmitglieder kaufen


Na dann verbimmeln die ja bald nicht mehr viel Karten. 



Trollwut schrieb:


> Begründung ist offiziell, dass dann die Badegäste ja denken könnten, wenn wir im Angelteil rumschippern, dürften sie den eigens eingerichteten Badeteil ebenfalls mit ihrem Schlauchboot verlassen und im Angelteil rumpaddeln. So dürfen wir also nur vom Ufer aus zurufen, dass sie das eben nicht dürfen, als mit dem eigenen Boot hinzufahrn.


|muahah:



maniana schrieb:


> Nachtangeln: Unter der Voraussetzung, dass neben dem Fischer mindestens eine weitere volljährige Person gegenwärtig ist, ist das Angeln in der Nachtzeit auf Aal und Wels erlaubt.


Betreutes Angeln! |bigeyes


----------



## Saar (18. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Noch muß ich über viele Gesetze,Verordnungen etc.was die Angelei in unserem Land betrifft lachen,obwohl es zum kotzen ist.
Aber spätestens wenn sie uns die wasserlöslichen Haken vorschreiben wird es wirklich ernst.
Zum Glück wohne ich hier an der französischen Grenze,wo es diesen ganzen Schwachsinn *noch* nicht gibt.
Ich habe vor ca.40 Jahren meine Fischereiprüfung gemacht,da sah die Gesetzgebung bezüglich des angelns noch etwas anders aus.
Ob ich sie heute noch mal machen würde ?????#d


Gruß Herbert


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Typisch deutsch eben:q

Die Leute die solche regeln und Gesetzte aufstellen müssen viel Langeweile haben. Das sind auch diejenigen, die zum lachen in den Keller gehen.

Ja und es stimmt, die Ausländer lachen über uns. Wenn ich mich z.B. mit meinen Spanischen Kollegen drüber unterhalte, dann denken die immer ich will die veräppeln. Da wird dann immer Herzhaft gelacht. 

Das es Regeln geben muss sollte klar sein, aber bitte nicht für jeden Furz, so dass man sich schon Lächerlich und zur Lachnummer macht.


----------



## Gondoschir (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg - Drohnen fallen dann auch weg ;-)



Dann muss ich mir wohl doch bald ne Rute kaufen... |kopfkrat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCx0xjzMNfk


----------



## Peter61 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ich bring auch noch was nach.

Dieses Jahr hat es die Koppelstrecke V am Main geschafft, so viele Verbote auf die Karte zu bringen, dass der Platz für die Unterschrift des Anglers nicht mehr vorhanden war. Hurra!

Ich bring dann mal ein paar geistreiche Beispiele.


----------



## Peter61 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Z. Bspl. hier

Verboten sind:
1. Jede andere Art der Fischereiausübung, z.B. mit Boot, Netz, Reusen, Legeschnur etc.   ---- (Was ist etc ?)

oder noch besser
3. Das Ausbringen und/oder Einbringen des Angelköders mittels Booten jeglicher Art, Surfbrett oder sonstigen Gerätschaften. -- (letztes Jahr stand hier noch Schwimmreifen. Auch schwimmend war und ist verboten, denn man darf das Wasser nicht betreten.)
5. Das Angeln auf Fische während deren Schonzeit.

Nur zum landen der Fische ist das Betreten des Gewässers erlaubt.

und vieles mehr. Wie gesagt 2 Seiten und der Verweis auf alle möglichen Gesetze (Jurist vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Trollwut (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Peter61 schrieb:


> 3. Das Ausbringen und/oder Einbringen des Angelköders mittels Booten jeglicher Art, Surfbrett oder sonstigen Gerätschaften. -- (letztes Jahr stand hier noch Schwimmreifen. Auch schwimmend war und ist verboten, denn man darf das Wasser nicht betreten.)
> 5. Das Angeln auf Fische während deren Schonzeit.
> 
> Nur zum landen der Fische ist das Betreten des Gewässers erlaubt.




Dürfte rechtlich nicht zulässig sein. Baden darfste nämlich überall im Main, abgesehn von den üblichen Regel a la: Abstand von Wehren, Schiffen, etc.
Und deinem Koppelstreckeninhaber dürfte nur das Fischerreirecht des Mainabschnitts und nicht der Mainabschnitt selbst gehören.


----------



## alp06 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Vor paar Tagen haben 15000 Jäger vordem NRW_LANDTAG demonstriert, weil die das neue Jagdgesetz Entwurf als Schikane ansehen... 
Vielleicht kommt es bei den Anglern auch soweit und wir stehen mit 100000 vorm Landtag...


----------



## labralehn (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

In Baden-Württemberg darf man Fische nicht mit dem Eimer fangen.



> *§ 17 *
> 
> * Ausübung des Fischereirechts durch Dritte*
> 
> ...



http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...G+BW&max=true&aiz=true#jlr-FischGBW1979rahmen


----------



## Trollwut (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



labralehn schrieb:


> In Baden-Württemberg darf man Fische nicht mit dem Eimer fangen.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...G+BW&max=true&aiz=true#jlr-FischGBW1979rahmen



Dann darfst du sie aber auch nicht keschern! :m


----------



## Gondoschir (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Peter61 schrieb:


> man darf das Wasser nicht betreten.



Da wird Jesus aber very impressed sein... :q


----------



## labralehn (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Dann darfst du sie aber auch nicht keschern!



|supergri doch nachdem Du sie mit der Angel gefangen hat.


----------



## Lommel (19. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Da wird Jesus aber very impressed sein... :q



Guter Einwand. Vielleicht sollte man das noch in die Regeln einbringen. "Es ist verboten, das Wasser zu betreten und nach dem Betreten das selbige zu Wein zu verwandeln"


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Auch ne interessante Regel:


> Maximal ist 1 Tagesschein pro Person / Tag mit ( blauer Karte ) erlaubt.



http://www.sfv-seck-ev.com/gastkarten.htm

Ich würd als Schwabe ja den Teufel tun und zwei Karten kaufen, wenn ich schon mit einer angeln darf .....
;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Um dem Schwaben ein Schnippchen zu schlagen mit Entnahmefenster


----------



## Erdmännchen (21. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> http://www.ag-ebersberger.de/index.php/vorschriften/gewaesserordnung-tageskarten
> 
> 
> > Untermassige Fische, die nicht zurückgesetzt werden können, das gilt besonders bei Raubfischen, darf der Haken erst zu Hause entfernt werden
> ...



Die Entstehungsgeschichte hier ist für mich sogar sehr gut nachvollziehbar. Hier werden wohl bei vielen Anglern die Haken bei untermaßigen Fischen so tief gesessen haben, dass die armen Fische so stark bluteten, dass sie von ihrem Leiden erlöst werden mussten und der Fisch, so schade es auch sei, mit nach Hause genommen werden musste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Der ASV Bodenteich hat auch einige nette Regeln (wobei das meiste wohl eher Schreibfehler sind bzw. in nicht geglückter Ausdrucksweise zu suchen):
http://www.asv-bodenteich.de/gewaesserordnung.html



> §6
> Landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche am Wasser dürfen nur vom Angler und auch nur an der Uferkante betreten werden. Familienangehörige und Freunde steht das Betretungsrecht zu.


Wat nu?
Nur Angler oder doch auch Family??



> §7
> Erlaubt sind für Friedfische: Posenangeln, Grundangeln, Laufbleiangel und Schwemmbrotangel. Jeder Angel darf nur mit einem hacken versehen sein. Erlaubt sind für Raubfische: Posen- und Grundangeln mit Drillingshaken. Der Einsatz lebender Köderfische ist wie das Spinnfischen verboten. Stahlvorfach oder mehrfädiges Perlonvorfach sind erforderlich. Fliegenfischerei ist grundsätzlich erlaubt. Der Aalfang ist mit Posen-, Grund- und Laufbleiangel gestattet.


hacken?
Stahl oder mehrfädiges Perlon (ist wohl fürs Räuberangeln gedacht, aber "mehrfädiges Perlon"?)



> §9
> Die Hälterung von Fischen in geeigneten Setzkeschern ist nicht erlaubt.


Soll man dann ungeeignete nehmen??

;-))))))


----------



## Andal (23. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stahl oder mehrfädiges Perlon (ist wohl fürs Räuberangeln gedacht, aber *"mehrfädiges Perlon"*?



Das haben ganz früher die noch älteren Herren der Familie Sparefroh gemacht. Selbstgeflochtene Hechtvorfächer aus mehreren Strängen dicker Monoschnur. Zu solchem Dreck muss man wohl kein Wort mehr verlieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Das haben ganz früher die noch älteren Herren der Familie Sparefroh gemacht. Selbstgeflochtene Hechtvorfächer aus mehreren Strängen dicker Monoschnur. Zu solchem Dreck muss man wohl kein Wort mehr verlieren.


 
Ich halte von Alternativen zu Stahl beim Raubfischangeln gar nix, aber es gibt halt auch andere Meinungen. Bei uns im Verein ist auch Hard Mono und sogar Kevlar als Raubfischvorfach zugelassen, obwohl beides nachweislich nicht raubfischsicher ist.


----------



## dosenelch (23. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Manche solcher Regeln erinnern mich doch stark an sowas:


http://www.deecee.de/funny-stuff/lustige-texte/lustige-warnhinweise.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Das haben ganz früher die noch älteren Herren der Familie Sparefroh gemacht. Selbstgeflochtene Hechtvorfächer aus mehreren Strängen dicker Monoschnur. Zu solchem Dreck muss man wohl kein Wort mehr verlieren.



@Andal
Das taucht selbst heutzutage noch   in "Fachzeitschriften" auf,selten aber irgendwie nicht ganz totzukriegen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Franky schrieb:


> Untersagt ist das Necken weidender Tiere....




Wir haben hier eine spezielle Regelung, die es allen organisierten Angelfischern ausdrücklich erlaubt, einen Groll zu hegen!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Auch gut, angeln nur Wochenende und Feiertags zwischen   7:00 Uhr und 19:00 Uhr:
http://www.asv-niedernhausen.de/fuer-gastangler.html


> Geangelt werden darf Samstags, an Sonn- und an in Hessen gültigen Feiertagen, zwischen  7:00 Uhr und 19:00 Uhr.



Und was es noch alles gibt, sogar Aalschnüre (allerdings nicht für Gastangler...)
http://www.sfv-wiedenbrueck.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79&Itemid=84


> a)   Mitglieder mit blauem Fischereischein dürfen mit zwei Handangeln
> (davon höchstens eine Raubfischrute, im  Buxelsee 2 Raubfischruten) angeln.
> *Sie dürfen zwischen 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang
> bis zu 10 Aalschnüre als Fanggerät verwenden.*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Verwandschaftsverhältnisse klären vor übernachten am Gewässer!!

http://www.fischereiverein-altdorf.com/tageskarten.html


> Das Campen von
> vereinsfremden Personen und Gastanglern an den Vereinsgewässern ist verboten. Ausgenommen von diesem Verbot sind Familienangehörige von Vereinsmitgliedern. Darunter sind jedoch nur Angehörige zu verstehen, die in gerader Linie mit dem Vereinsmitglied verwandt sind. *Gastfischer dürfen, außer von ihren (Ehe-) Partner und Kindern von keinen weiteren Personen begleitet werden.*



Manche müssen es wirklich genau schreiben:
http://www.angelverein-liblar.de/si.../20150109_Gewaesserordnung_AVL_Gastangler.pdf


> i) In Schongebieten ist das Angeln verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Auch klasse:
Große Fische sind unter Angabe von Zeugen SOFORT dem Vorstand zu melden:
http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/home/richtlinien_uebergang.html



> Mitglieder, die einen Fisch von 5 kg und darüber in den Gewässern des AVK gefangen haben, sind verpflichtet, dies umgehend der Geschäftsstelle unter Angabe von Ort, Zeit und Zeugen zu melden (Postkarte oder E-Mail genügen).


----------



## Elgar (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

ich geh meistens alleine angeln, wo soll ich da einen Zeugen hernehmen?


----------



## uhitz (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was es noch alles gibt, sogar Aalschnüre (allerdings nicht für Gastangler...)
> http://www.sfv-wiedenbrueck.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79&Itemid=84



hmmm... wies dann wohl für Gastangler mit dem Einsammeln aussieht wenn nur das Auslegen verboten ist :vik:


----------



## Andal (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch klasse:
> Große Fische sind unter Angabe von Zeugen SOFORT dem Vorstand zu melden:
> http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/home/richtlinien_uebergang.html



Und wenn ich die Fische kaufen müsste, den würde ich jeden Sonntag in aller Herrgottsfrüh aus dem Bett trommeln!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

In meinem Angelverein gilt am Vereinsteich ganz kurios, dass das Mitnehmen von Fischen verboten ist. Jeder Fang muss wieder in Wasser zurück gesetzt werden.

Ist schon lustig, wenn im Nachbarverein jeder maßige Fisch entnommen werden muss, zumindest nach dem Angelschein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn ich die Fische kaufen müsste, den würde ich jeden Sonntag in aller Herrgottsfrüh aus dem Bett trommeln!


Grins, deswegen stand da auch, dass Brief oder Mail an die Geschäftsstelle reichen würde - sonst hätt ich mir wohl den Spaß auch mal gegönnt...

Aber in dem Verein wird sich wohl eh einiges ändern :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300818

Vielleicht dann auch solche Regeln ;-)


----------



## labralehn (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Siehe unter besondere Bedingungen:







Diese Erlaubniskarte war vom Stausee Losheim im Saarland, ich hatte dort mal eine zeitlang geangelt.

Und hier die Vorderseite:







Hier wird geschrieben das Nachtangeln von 24Uhr bis 1h vor Sonnenaufgang.

Obwohl das Angeln aber in der Zeit von 19 - 7 Uhr bzw. von 23 - 5 Uhr verboten ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Zur Kartenrückseite: Sowas kenn ich gut - da kauft man quasi keine Angeltage, sondern Angel-"Male". 

Wer da zwischendurch ne Runde zum Mittagessen fährt, muss zumindest theoretisch gleich nochmal blechen.

Auch "amüsant" (hab da mangels HP leider auch wieder keinen Link - Bewirtschafter-HPs gibts in unserer gewässerarmen Gegend so gut wie nicht, die Bewirtschafter habe auch so genug "Zulauf"):

Angeln am WE von 6 bis 11 Uhr, unter der Woche von 6 bis 17 Uhr, Saison von April bis September.

Wies da dann "überlaufensmäßig" bei gutem Wetter während der Saison am WE zugeht, kann man sich wohl denken... eine Show sondergleichen...

Hours of Horror (vor allem, wenn dann im Sommer ab ca. 8.30 Uhr noch zusätzlich Horden von ausbreitungswütigen Erholungswilligen mit Lumas etc. einfallen) - einmal leibhaftig vor Ort studiert, nie wieder probiert :q


----------



## labralehn (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Auf der anderen Seite, könnte man aber mit der ersten Karte das Fanglimit ausreizen, dann die Fische nach Hause bringen. |kopfkrat

Und nochmal eine Karte kaufen und dann wieder das Fanglimit ausreizen. 

Und wenn die da bei der Verkaufstelle nachfragen, warum man eine weitere Karte benötigt, einfach sagen man hat das Seegelände verlassen und soll sich ja laut Bestimmung dann ja eine weitere Karte kaufen. |wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Sofern der See so krass ist, dass es da tatsächlich auch was voll auszureizen gibt - bzw. der Angler so krass gut  :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Und was ist genau der Sinn darin, das man "Angelmale" kauft und nach jedem Toilettenbesuch oder Gang zum Auto, einen neuen Schein lösen muss?

Das ist doch absoluter Schwachsinn. Genau wie das melden von Fischen über 5 Kg. Vor ein paar Jahren meinte ich mal halbwegs polemisch, das wir bald mit Anwalt zum Angeln laufen. Nunja, dieselbe "Entwicklung" noch ein paar Jahre länger...


----------



## Lazarus (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und was ist genau der Sinn darin, das man "Angelmale" kauft und nach jedem Toilettenbesuch oder Gang zum Auto, einen neuen Schein lösen muss?


Der Grund dafür ist, dass manche Spezis den Hals nicht voll bekommen. Nach erreichen des Fanglimits fahren sie heim und liefern die erlaubten Fische ab um danach wieder an den Teich zu fahren und von vorne zu beginnen.

Einen Anwalt, wie du befürchtest, braucht man beim Angeln übrigens nicht. Es würde reichen, wenn man nur solche Menschen ans Wasser lässt, die ohne ihre Finger zu benutzen bis drei zählen können.


----------



## uhitz (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Der Grund dafür ist, dass manche Spezis den Hals nicht voll bekommen. Nach erreichen des Fanglimits fahren sie heim und liefern die erlaubten Fische ab um danach wieder an den Teich zu fahren und von vorne zu beginnen.



Die die das so ausreizen wollen können dies auch weiterhin:
Da steht doch (sinngemäß) "mit Angelgerät das Gewässer verlassen" d.h. ich stell mir da nen Kumpel hin, fahr alles heim und komm dann wieder 
Man kann fast alles i-wie umgehen wenn man möchte


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Das ist doch alles zum Kotzen, dass die Aktionen von ein paar Geiern den ordentlichen Anglern das Hobby versauen.

Und was ist, wenn Freunde den entsprechenden Angler besuchen und die Fische mitnehmen? Muss dann nach jedem Besuch auch wieder eine neue Karte gelöst werden?


----------



## Lazarus (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



uhitz schrieb:


> Man kann fast alles i-wie umgehen wenn man möchte


Tja, das ist doch genau der Punkt.
Wenn dann solche Schlupflöcher regelmäßig ausgenutzt werden, muss wieder eine neue Regelung her, die die Lücke wieder stopft.


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Der Grund dafür ist, dass manche Spezis den Hals nicht voll bekommen.



Letztendlich entspräche dies dem 'neuen Trend': alle gefangenen Fische müssen entnommen werden. Siehe z.B.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
oder
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867
Wenn dann ein guter Tag & das Fanglimit schnell erreicht ist, gibt es ja nur noch die Wahl ohne Haken weiter zu 'angeln', das Angeln komplett einzustellen oder eben 'eine neue Karte samt neuen Fanglimit' zu ziehen.
DAS sind die wirklich kuriosen Regeln, weil sie nicht nur Angler bevormunden, sondern auch richtig schädlich für Bestände sind.


----------



## Sharpo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Tja, das ist doch genau der Punkt.
> Wenn dann solche Schlupflöcher regelmäßig ausgenutzt werden, muss wieder eine neue Regelung her, die die Lücke wieder stopft.



Fragt sich was zu erst da war? Diese schwachsinnige Regel oder das Schlupfloch? 

Solche Regeln verhindern nicht die unerlaubte Entnahme von Fischen.

Im Grunde bringen solche Regeln nur Ärger.


Zitat von Lazarus  Beitrag anzeigen
"Der Grund dafür ist, dass manche Spezis den Hals nicht voll bekommen."

Und andere Spezies gönnen den anderen die Fische nicht.

Pinke da lassen gerne, aber bloss keine Fische mitnehmen.
Welches mit dem zweiten Tagesschein bewiesen wäre. Vernünftige Hege ist uninteressant.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Tja, das ist doch genau der Punkt.
> Wenn dann solche Schlupflöcher regelmäßig ausgenutzt werden, muss wieder eine neue Regelung her, die die Lücke wieder stopft.



Genau so ist es. Und am Ende hat man dann Abknüppelgebot und Lebensköderverbot.

Mal ganz im Ernst, macht es euch in solchen Vereinen Spass?

Auf der einen Seite Bürokratie und Regeln bis zum Erbrechen und auf der anderen Seite "Kollegen" und Vorstand, die dieses Gebaren offenbar unterstützen.


----------



## joedreck (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

wie stellt sich denn das fanglimit bei euch dar? Bei uns sind die "edelfische"(Karpfen schleie hecht zander forelle etc) plus rotaugen auf 2 pro Tag limitiert. 
 ich hätte also die möglichkeit nach erreichen des fanglimits noch auf brassen bzw barsch zu angeln. 
 es ist wie ich geschrieben hab. Die regeln werden von Leuten die sich nicht benehmen können praktisch provoziert. Immer irgendwie die regeln umgehen wollen um noch den nächsten fisch mitnehmen zu können l. Muss sich ja auch lohnen wenn ich schon ne Karte kaufe. 
 und nein, fangneid hab ich nicht. Ich erfreue mich an jedem biss und der Natur. Aber leider gibts auch Leute die um jeden Preis die ausgaben wieder reinholen wollen. Und das erzeugt dann solche, für uns merkwürdige, regeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der einzelne Angler Schuld an dieser 1 Mal Regelung hat, sondern eher Gewinnstreben bei den entsprechenden Vereinen dafür verantwortlich ist!
Zielsetzung ist es dem Angler möglichst viel Geld abzuknöpfen und im Gegenzug dabei möglichst den Fang von Fischen zu erschweren, dazu gibt es gerne noch ein paar andere Gastanglereinschränkungen oben drauf, um sein Kapital (Fische) im Teich zu behalten!
Die Nummer mit dem Abliefern des Fanges zu hause, um sich dann mit einer neuen zu bezahlenden Angelkarte mit Fischen zu bereichern, halte ich für ein Märchen.
Und wenn nicht, dann ist es nicht mehr als gerecht, für den doppelten finanziellen Einsatz, auch doppelt so viele Fische (theoretisch)entnehmen zu dürfen.
Ärgerlich und umständlich sind solche Regelungen in jedem Fall!

Jürgen


----------



## Lazarus (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der einzelne Angler Schuld an dieser 1 Mal Regelung hat, sondern eher Gewinnstreben bei den entsprechenden Vereinen dafür verantwortlich ist!


Nicht ein Angler, sondern 5% aller Angler.
Gewinnstreben sehe ich da nicht. Es ist aber so, dass Besatzfische Geld kosten und ein Verein nur soviel Geld für Fische und Pacht ausgeben kann, wie er im Gegenzug einnimmt.
Ist es nicht verständlich, dass die Mehrheit der Mitglieder sauer ist, wenn sie merken dass 5 'Kollegen' 10 mal soviele Forellen mitnehmen, wie die anderen?



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zielsetzung ist es dem Angler möglichst viel Geld abzuknöpfen und im Gegenzug dabei möglichst den Fang von Fischen zu erschweren, dazu gibt es gerne noch ein paar andere Gastanglereinschränkungen *oben drauf, um sein Kapital (Fische) im Teich zu behalten!*


Sehe ich nicht so, meist geht es nicht darum die Fische im Teich zu behalten, sondern die Fische im Teich halbwegs fair zu verteilen.
Wo solche Regelungen bestehen, geht es doch i.d.R. um Forellen. Die bleiben sowieso nicht lange im Teich. Nur sollen eben nicht alle in der selben Kühltruhe landen.
Neid? Auch, aber ich sehe eher den Egoismus und die Gier der unersättlichen im Vordergrund.


----------



## Ukel (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



labralehn schrieb:


> Siehe unter besondere Bedingungen:


 
Bemerkenswert finde ich hier das Mindestmaß für Wels, 30 cm, der Sinn erschließt sich mir absolut nicht. Wenigstens einmal abgelaicht haben sie in diesem Babystadium nicht, falls man deren Vermehrung wünscht, und falls man den Bestand kurz halten will, kann man das Mindestmaß gleich ganz weglassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

@Lazarus


> Wo solche Regelungen bestehen, geht es doch i.d.R. um Forellen. Die bleiben sowieso nicht lange im Teich. Nur sollen eben nicht alle in der selben Kühltruhe landen.
> Neid? Auch, aber ich sehe eher den Egoismus und die Gier der unersättlichen im Vordergrund.


Also in dem Gewässer welches Pirsch Hirsch eine Seite zuvor beschreibt, gibt es nur recht kurzfristig Forellen, die sehr schnell nach einigen Tagen (von Vereinsmitgliedern!)wieder rausgefangen sind, ansonsten ist es die typische Karpfenpuff Pfütze.
Da liegt es wohl im Interesse des Vereins, diese (Karpfen) zum immer wieder fangen, im Gewässer zu belassen!
Raubfischangeln wird zusätzlich durch ein Verbot von Drillingshaken erschwert.
Ist schon manchmal wirklich kurios, auf welche Art man versucht Gastanglern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und möglichst zu verhindern, dass diese auch Fische fangen!
Funktioniert natürlich um so besser, je gewässerarmer eine Region ist, so sind viele nicht Organisierte mangels Alternativen darauf angewiesen dort zu angeln, wenn sie die Ausübung ihres Hobbies nicht auf Urlaube beschränken wollen, oder lange Anfahrten in Kauf nehmen wollen/können.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Zur Satz-Forellen Thematik habe ich seit Jahren den gleichen Vorschlag. Einfach zur JHV Forellenfilet an alle verteilen. So hat keiner mehr wie der andere, das Geld ist verbraten und am Weiher herscht Ruhe und Beschaulichkeit.


----------



## Sharpo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Zur Satz-Forellen Thematik habe ich seit Jahren den gleichen Vorschlag. Einfach zur JHV Forellenfilet an alle verteilen. So hat keiner mehr wie der andere, das Geld ist verbraten und am Weiher herscht Ruhe und Beschaulichkeit.



#6#6#6#6#6#6

Und..es kommen sicherlich mehr Mitglieder zur JHV als sonst.


Beim Angeln kann man die Fische nie fair verteilen.


----------



## Lazarus (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Zur Satz-Forellen Thematik habe ich seit Jahren den gleichen Vorschlag. Einfach zur JHV Forellenfilet an alle verteilen. So hat keiner mehr wie der andere, das Geld ist verbraten und am Weiher herscht Ruhe und Beschaulichkeit.


Würde ich voll unterstützen, nur möchte ich meine Fische gleich geräuchert.


----------



## Lazarus (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Lazarus
> Also in dem Gewässer welches Pirsch Hirsch eine Seite zuvor beschreibt, gibt es nur recht kurzfristig Forellen, die sehr schnell nach einigen Tagen (von Vereinsmitgliedern!)wieder rausgefangen sind, ansonsten ist es die typische Karpfenpuff Pfütze.


PirschHirschs konkretes Gewässer kenn ich nicht, aber wie du schreibst ist es ja genau die Kategorie die ich meinte. Es werden in einem unpassenden Wasser Forellen verklappt, dann geht der Run los und sie werden auf Teufel komm raus gefangen.
Da kann es schon sinnvoll sein, pro Karte nur x Fische zu erlauben (x = 3 +/- 2). Der Rentner, der den ganzen Tag Zeit hat, kann in den 3 Wochen, bis der Spuk vorbei ist, eben wesentlich mehr abschöpfen als der Familienvater, der nur 2 mal die Woche zum Fischen kann.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da liegt es wohl im Interesse des Vereins, diese (Karpfen) zum immer wieder fangen, im Gewässer zu belassen!


Das ist klar, aber die Karpfen dürften mit der Regel, dass nach dem Verlassen des Gewässers eine neue Karte gelöst werden muss, gar nicht gemeint sein.
Der echte Carphunta verlässt das Wasser aber doch sowieso nicht freiwillig. |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> PirschHirschs konkretes Gewässer kenn ich nicht, aber wie du schreibst ist es ja genau die Kategorie die ich meinte. Es werden in einem unpassenden Wasser Forellen verklappt, dann geht der Run los und sie werden auf Teufel komm raus gefangen.
> Da kann es schon sinnvoll sein, pro Karte nur x Fische zu erlauben (x = 3 +/- 2). *Der Rentner, der den ganzen Tag Zeit hat, kann in den 3 Wochen, bis der Spuk vorbei ist, eben wesentlich mehr abschöpfen als der Familienvater, der nur 2 mal die Woche zum Fischen kann.*
> 
> 
> ...




Ja und der Arbeitslose auch, und wer viel Geld hat kann die besseren Köder nehmen oder mehr Anfüttern...
usw.

Bekommen diese Leute halt nur noch eine befristete Angelerlaubnis. Oder evtl. komplette Gewässersperre.

Scheiss ungerechte Welt.


----------



## Lazarus (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja und der Arbeitslose auch, und wer viel Geld hat kann die besseren Köder nehmen oder mehr Anfüttern...
> usw.
> 
> Bekommen diese Leute halt nur noch eine befristete Angelerlaubnis. Oder evtl. komplette Gewässersperre.
> ...


Was ist daran ungerecht, wenn jeder, ob Harzer oder Zahnarzt, gleich viele Fische pro Erlaubnisschein entnehmen darf?
Ungerecht ist es, wenn einer pro bezahlter Karte seine erlaubten 3 Forellen mitnimmt, der andere aber 9 weil er zwischenzeitlich zweimal Zuhause seinen Korb ausgeleert hat.


----------



## Trollwut (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Zur Satz-Forellen Thematik habe ich seit Jahren den gleichen Vorschlag. Einfach zur JHV Forellenfilet an alle verteilen. So hat keiner mehr wie der andere, das Geld ist verbraten und am Weiher herscht Ruhe und Beschaulichkeit.




So dachte ich auch immer. Aber Hechte haben nach dem Laichen Hunger. Und jetzt guck mal, was der Zentner Weißfisch und was der Zentner Forelle kostet


----------



## Sharpo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Was ist daran ungerecht, wenn jeder, ob Harzer oder Zahnarzt, gleich viele Fische pro Erlaubnisschein entnehmen darf?
> Ungerecht ist es, wenn einer pro bezahlter Karte seine erlaubten 3 Forellen mitnimmt, der andere aber 9 weil er zwischenzeitlich zweimal Zuhause seinen Korb ausgeleert hat.



Habe nicht geschrieben, dass daran irgendwas ungerecht ist.

Aber muss man es jeden gerecht machen?
Geht dies überhaupt?
Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert dies nicht.

Auch "Dein" Rentner wird wenn er es will, Mittel und Wege finden sich den ein oder anderen Fisch mehr als erlaubt anzueignen.
Die Gerechtigkeitsfrage stellt sich meiner Meinung nicht.

Für mich würde sich eher die Frage stellen was Vernünftig für das Gewässer incl. Fischbestand wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

http://www.av-goldhaken.de/files/infogastangler.pdf



> Das Raubfischangeln ist für Gastangler verboten!





> Aal, Barsch, Wels und Zander werden nicht als
> Raubfisch gewertet



Biologie???
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Auch noch nett:
Aalangeln erst, wenns dunkel ist..... ;-)))))
http://www.sav-dannenberg.de/gewaesserordnung-gaeste.html


> Aalangeln mit totem Köderfisch ist ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit erlaubt.





Ob da auch Blinker und Wobbler zu den Ködern zählen, wenn man sowohl Spinnrute wie auch Feederrute dabei hätte?
Dann wirds schnell eng mit den 500 Gramm.....
http://www.asv-rayers-see.de/index.php/gastangler/gewaesserordnung-gastangler


> Insgesamt darf der Angelfischer pro Angeltag maximal 500g Anfütterungsmaterial (einschließlich Köder) mit sich führen und verwenden


Nett da auch dieser Satz aus der Einleitung:


> Im Folgenden sind die wesentlichen gesetzlichen als auch vereinsinternen Bestimmungen ebenso wie das *derzeitige *Selbstverständnis der Angelfischer berücksichtigt.


----------



## xmxrrxr (6. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.av-goldhaken.de/files/infogastangler.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorbereitungskurs Sportfischerprüfung absolviert ?

Auch ein Pächter muss die Grundlage nachweisen und entsprechende Ausbildungen (und Scheine) besitzen.
Das lernt man schon in der Vorbereitung zur Sportfischerprüfung 
Oder man ist Teichwirt, da lernt man es in der Ausbildung |bla:
Alles sehr seltsam |kopfkrat


----------



## Dunraven (6. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Raubfischangeln ist das Spinnfischen, sowie das
> Angeln mit totem Köderfisch, sofern dieser nicht auf
> Grund liegt



Also wenn der tote Köfi auf Grund liegt ist es kein Raubfischangeln, sehr interessant.
Und um mal ein wenig zu übertreiben, der lebende Köfi ist also mit allen Methoden erlaubt weil Raubfischangeln sind die Methoden ja nur mit totem Köfi. ;-) 

Wie gesagt, das mit dem lebenden nicht zu ernst nehmen, aber das ist die Konsequenz von dem Text. Was für ein riesen Haufen Blödsinn den die da zusammen geschrieben haben.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Darket (6. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> http://www.av-goldhaken.de/files/infogastangler.pdf
> 
> Zitat:
> Das Raubfischangeln ist für Gastangler verboten!
> ...



Daraus ergeben sich dermaßen viele Unklarheiten, dass das Prinzip einer Regel ja völlig ad absurdum geführt wird. Man darf nicht raubfischangeln, aber auf Barsch Wels und Zander gehen. Impliziert das, dass man Zander mitnehmen darf, Hecht aber nicht? Darf man keine Raubfischangel nutzen, aber wenn Barsch (häufig) oder Zander (nicht so häufig) den Wurm nehmen, isses ok? Mann, da qualmt einem ja beim Nachdenken schon der Schädel...und ich ärger mich schon darüber, dass ich hier keinen toten Köderfisch auf Grund legen und nicht nochnebenbei ein bißchen feedern darf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Haben wir auch für Youtube was draus gemacht:
[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Da MUSS man nen Kahn MIT Motor benutzen:
http://www.kfv-dingolfing.de/index.php?nr=8


> 5. Kahnbenützung ohne Motor ist nur im Stausee Dingolfing ab Grenze Loiching, im Stausee Mamming ab Isarbrücke, im Vilstalstausee und im Mossandlsee erlaubt



Hoffentlich haben die keine kapitalen Fische im Wasser ;-))
http://asv-nalbach.de/gastangler/


> Tagesfang: 6 Pfund
> 
> Tageslimit: 2 Karpfen oder 1 Hecht oder 1 Zander


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

äääääääääääähhh ja:
http://www.staudenfischereiverein-langenneufnach.de/mediapool/65/653480/data/Gewaesserordnung.pdf


> Im Setzkescher gehälterte Fische gelten als gefangen



Und was die alles wissen:
http://www.asv-pfofeld.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20&Itemid=20


> 18. Die Woche zählt von Montag bis Sonntag.


(Was diese teutonobürokratischen Vereinsmeier alles meinen der Welt, respektive dem tumben Angler, erklären zu müssen........)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was die alles wissen:
> http://www.asv-pfofeld.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20&Itemid=20
> 
> (Was diese teutonobürokratischen Vereinsmeier alles meinen der Welt, respektive dem tumben Angler, erklären zu müssen........)



Diese Definition ist notwendig, wenn z.B. festgelegt ist: "Das Fanglimit für Forellen liegt bei 3 pro Woche". Dann stellt sich nämlich die Frage: Woche gerechnet nach Kalender oder als Frist von 7 Tagen. |wavey:

 Das Ganze bekommt besonders in Jahren Brisanz, wenn das Ende der Forellenschonzeit nahe am Ende der Woche liegt. Ohne die Festlegung des Begriffs Woche sind heftige Debatten am Wasser vorprogrammiert ("Du hattest doch gestern schon deine 3 Forellen").


----------



## Laichzeit (12. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

http://www.ruhrverband.de/sport-freizeit/angeln/fuerwiggetalsperre/



> Es ist nur das Fischen mit Kunstködern (Fliege, Blinker, Spinner) gestattet, Naturköder oder deren Imitate sind verboten.



Was imitiert denn so ein Spinner oder eine Fliege?? 
Wahrscheinlich wollte man Aromaköder ect. verbieten aber diese Formulierung kommt genau genommen einem Angelverbot gleich, mir fällt kein Köder ein, der keinen Naturköder imitiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Grins, der ist echt auch gut.....

Danke dafür!


----------



## Darket (29. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ich hab noch was, gerade auf meiner Angelkarte vom Fischereiamt Berlin gefunden:

"2. Gefangene Bleie und Güstern, sowie gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden"

So weit so gut, dann kommt aber Bestimmung Nr. 4:
"Nicht mehr benötigte Köderfische sollen zurückgesetzt werden."

Ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, was die wollen. Wenn ich KöFis fange und hältere, soll ich die restlichen dann nach dem Angeln abschlagen und wieder reinschmeißen? Gibt es Ausnahmen für gehälterte Köderfische? ("Nein, den 2,5 kg Blei hab ich wieder reingeworfen, weil der als Köderfisch auf riesige Welse gedacht war und ich ihn dafür dann doch nicht mehr gebraucht habe. Ich soll doch Köderfische, die ich nicht brauche zurücksetzen.")


----------



## Trickyfisher (30. April 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ich kenne auch eine: "Die Verwendung von Boillies, auch in TEIGFORM, ist verboten". 
Nicht gekocht ist´s ja wohl auch kein Boillie (engl. to boil=kochen), oder?


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]Hi,

[/FONT]
[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]Punkt 4 unter besondere [/FONT][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]Hinweise.
[/FONT]
[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]http://www.asv-gute-hoffnung.de/angelbestimmung_gastangler.html

 Angeln nur mit Rolle (gillt das nur für Gastangler?) Edit: Jepp[/FONT][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA] [/FONT][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA] http://www.asv-gute-hoffnung.de/angelbestimmung_mitglieder.html[/FONT][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]

[/FONT]

Grüße JK


----------



## Hetzi (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Letztens auf einer Tages-(GAST-)Karte eines FV in München:

"Die Fischereiordnung ist für Vereinsmitglieder bindend!"

Ich halte mich ja sowieso immer an alle Regeln, aber der Satz lässt sich bestimmt "falsch verstehen"


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ja klar, Nichtvereinsmitglieder/Gastangler brauchen sich dann nicht dran halten  ;-)))
Hat was ;-))


----------



## Carphunter87 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Ich hätte da auch noch etwas gefunden: 

8.)

Ab Beginn der Winterschonzeit am 01.12. darf nur auf Hecht geangelt  werden, wobei in dieser Zeit die Anzahl der Hechtangeln nicht beschränkt  ist. Während der Winterschonzeit wird zusätzlich eine Barschangel zum Fang von Barschen, als toten Hechtköder, auf Sichtweite  erlaubt. Die Winterschonzeit endet mit dem Anangeln.
Barschangel: Länge 1,80 m, Hauptschnur kleiner als 20, Schnurlänge  kleiner als 10 m, Haken kleiner 14. Das Angeln ist nur bis zu einer  Entfernung von maximal 2,0 m vom Ufer aus erlaubt, wobei der Köder zu sehen sein muss.

Verwirrt ich bin|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

? Wo haste das denn her?
Link?

Ist ja echt krass ;-)))

Aber mich wundert ja so langsam eh nix mehr ;-))


----------



## Carphunter87 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Hier hab ich's her 

http://www.fischerverein-urfeld.de/über-uns/vereinsgewässer/gewässerordnung/ 

Ist nicht das einzige was verwirrt

Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Grins, das sind mal echt "kuriose" Bedingungen...
 Auch das hier:


> Fängt ein Angler pro Jahr mehr als 20 Edelfische, so sind für jeden Fisch darüber Euro 1,60 an die Vereinskasse zu entrichten.


----------



## uhitz (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grins, das sind mal echt "kuriose" Bedingungen...
> Auch das hier:



wobei ich das hier schlimmer Finde:


> Pro Woche dürfen 2 Karpfen u. max. 10 Karpfen im Jahr gefangen werden.  Ab dem 6. Karpfen sind 5 Euro je Karpfen an die Vereinskasse zu zahlen.


Darf man eh "nur" 10 angeln und davon müssen dann 5 nochmal extra bezahlt werden 

edit: Aber Hauptsache durch den Arbeitsdienst lassen sich 5 Fische erarbeiten  Die Idee die Leute so zur Arbeit zu bringen ist mir auch neu


----------



## Carper95 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Für das Gewässer gilt ein generelles Anfütterverbot. Beifüttern von  maximal ¼ Liter pro Tag und Angler sind erlaubt. Das Legen von  Futterspuren im Schongebiet ist untersagt. Bei allen Gemeinschaftsangeln besteht generelles Anfütterverbot, *auch das Anlocken  mit Steinen ist untersagt*.



Ich hab ja schon gehört,dass man mit Kieselsteinen Barsche anlocken kann aber wovor haben die Angst? Das die Angler den See zuschütten in der Hoffnung dicke Fische zu fangen?;+#6


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Binde mal einen ordentlichen Stein an eine lange Schnur, wirf damit vor deinem Angelplatz aus und wiederhole das ein paar mal. bis der Boden gut "geharkt" ist. Du wirst dich wundern, wie diese rabiate Störung Fische anzieht.


----------



## wusel345 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]http://www.asv-gute-hoffnung.de/angelbestimmung_mitglieder.html
[/FONT]*
Die Fischereiaufseher sind in jeder Weise zu                  unterstützen.* 
Oh oh, in jeder Weise? Schlimmes Kopfkino. Da werde ich nie Angeln gehen. |bigeyes

*[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]05.[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1]                                  [FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]Beim Nachtangeln am Pumpenhaus bitte unnötigen Lärm vermeiden.[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]*
[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]Wissen das die Pumpen auch?|kopfkrat [/FONT]


*[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1][FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA][SIZE=+1]11. Schirmzelte, Zelte                  und Grillen sind nicht erlaubt[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]*.
Wer nimmt denn Grillen mit ans Wasser? |kopfkrat
Die sind doch eh schon in den Uferwiesen.


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Hi, hier noch mal was schönes:
http://www.stadtverbandduisburg.de/gewvo.php?bgcolor=0&user=un-known

"Es dürfen keine Fische lebend mitgenommen werden,                          diese sind waidgerecht zu töten, das töten sollte nicht in                          Anwesenheit fremder Personen erfolgen."

Was dann? Fisch ersticken/sich zu Tode quälen lassen? Hältern? Zurücksetzen? Oder soll ich fremde Personen grundsätzlich von meinem Angelplatz fern halten / verscheuchen?#c

Grüße JK


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



jkc schrieb:


> "Es dürfen keine Fische lebend mitgenommen werden,diese sind waidgerecht zu töten, dass töten sollte nicht in Anwesenheit fremder Personen erfolgen."


 
Fremden Personen kann man erklären das fische eigentlich auf Bäumen wachsen so wie die Bratwurst auch.Bei fragen nach wie jetzt,antwortet man ja (Adresse vom Gewässereigentümer) da steht nen Bratwurstbaum und nen Fischstäbchenbaum,fahren sie mal hin,klingeln da und fragen nach diesen.

|wavey:


----------



## JonnyBannana (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Kuriose Regeln am Wasser​*
> 
> http://www.sportanglerbund-weiden.de/html/angelbedingungen.htm
> 
> http://www.fvpeine-ilsede.de/gewaesserordnung.html



Finde ich beide nicht kurios.
Das Verbot des Mitführens der genannten Sachen ist doch sogar sinnvoll, da kann niemand behaupten er angelt oder füttert damit nicht.

Bei uns sind Hunde und Katzenfutter auch nicht erlaubt, irgendwas lebensmittelrechtliches oder so, frag mich nicht, interessiert auch nicht, weil es beisst trotzdem gut.

das mit den 20 metern abstand steht bei mir auch im schein, finde ich persönlich auch gut, da hat man den ausreichenden platz zum abstecken der kopfrute oder zum lagern der kits.

würde mir da manchmal allerdings mehr abstand wünschen, ich habe nämlich immer das gefühl manche nationen können sich in ihrer muttersprache leider nicht leise bzw flüsternd unterhalten, die muss man wahrscheinlich über den ganzen see hören.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Was dann? Fisch ersticken/sich zu Tode quälen lassen? Hältern?  Zurücksetzen? Oder soll ich fremde Personen grundsätzlich von meinem  Angelplatz fern halten / verscheuchen?#c


---> zuerst die fremden Personen waidgerecht töten, damit diese beim waidgerechten Fischtöten dann nicht mehr anwesend sind (bzw. nur noch rein körperlich anwesend, aber seelisch komplett abwesend) |supergri


----------



## Bronco84 (25. Februar 2016)

Nabend. Ich habe grade auf der Website eines Vereins gelesen das es für Vereinsmitglieder erlaubt ist mit 30 Haken auf Aal zu angeln. Gibt es da irgendwelche verbreiteten Methoden die ich nicht kenne? Finde das schon übertrieben. 
Gruß Bronco.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Evtl.Aalschnüre gemeint?


----------



## Bronco84 (25. Februar 2016)

Dachte ich auch erst. Aber hatte vergessen zu sagen das wohl nur Angelruten erlaubt sind. Hier der original Text 
Vereinsmitglieder dürfen fischen mit:

3 Angelruten, davon max. 1 Raubfischrute (Köderfisch-, Fischfetzen- oder Spinnrute)
30 Aalhaken 
1 Köderfischsenke bis max 1qm.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Hmm..kann man so oder so lesen.

Wobei 30 Haken an einer Angel..ich weiss ja nicht,dürfte eher suboptimales Handling sein[emoji57] 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Theorie,was plausibleres, fällt mir echt nicht ein.[emoji6]


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

No problem - da braucht's einfach nur sowas hier:

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/05/af/8d/19/giant-fishing-pole.jpg

--> in diesem Fall lassen sich alle 30 Haken inkl. daran hängender Aale (+ heimlich-direktklauenwollende/verunfallt-gebissfeststeckende Grizzly-Familie + eingewursteltes Treibgut in Baumform) reibungslos sowie komplett durch die Ringe auf die Rolle draufkurbeln.

Winch for Victory |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Fehlt nur noch ein Hafenschlepper zum ausbringen der Montage.

Dampfkatapult eines Flugzeugträgers ginge aber auch[emoji23]


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



> Dampfkatapult eines Flugzeugträgers ginge aber auch[emoji23]


Die definitiv zu bevorzugende Option.

Denn damit ist nach dem Abhaken des zottig verfusselten "Beifangs" bei Bedarf auch erbauliches Bären-Zielschießen (also nicht auf, sondern MIT Bären) möglich.

Im Vergleich dazu kommt son Schlepper komplett umständlich, zeitfressend und langweilig. 

Wer will schon schnöde und öde etwas über Bord kippen, wenn er es alternativ ganz fix mit Power pusten kann |supergri

Mit anderen Worten: 

Enjoy RMPS (Recreational Master Petz Stalinorgling). Rööööööööööhhhhhrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Nüsser (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



jkc schrieb:


> "Es dürfen keine Fische lebend mitgenommen werden, diese sind waidgerecht zu töten, das töten sollte nicht in Anwesenheit fremder Personen erfolgen."



Das Zauberwort ist "sollte"! 

 Sprich, keine Konsequenzen, falls es einmal nicht anders geht, außer, dass man sich ggf. mit "fremden" Stadtkindern herumschlagen muss, die das Töten von Tieren gar nicht mögen.

 Aber das wäre ja dann das Problem des Anglers, der dieses "sollte" nicht beachtet.


----------



## jkc (18. August 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Hi, damit es auch ja eng auf dem Wasser wird:

"Schleppen nur samstags und sonntags sowie an Feiertagen."

http://www.raubfisch.de/reisen-reviere/94-der-tegernsee

|uhoh:


----------



## PAFischer (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Auch ganz nett:

Im Lizenzbücherl für Gewässer Oberösterreich:

Verbotene Fangmittel sind: Sprengstoff, Schusswaffen, Harpunen, Stechen.....

Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor:

Ignaz Maier aus Oberösterreich pirscht vorsichtig mit der Schrotflinte am Ufer der Donau entlang und verjagt Passanten mit einem lauten pssssst und einem Bösen Blick: "Es Baraber, seids leise. Ihr verscheichts ma ja de ganzen Fisch!" um dann mit einem lauten Peng in einer Rauchwolke zu verschwinden, weil er einen kapitalen Karpfen gesichtet hat.


----------



## Seifert (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier noch mal was schönes:
> http://www.stadtverbandduisburg.de/gewvo.php?bgcolor=0&user=un-known
> 
> "Es dürfen keine Fische lebend mitgenommen werden,                          diese sind waidgerecht zu töten, das töten sollte nicht in                          Anwesenheit fremder Personen erfolgen."
> ...


Denn nimmste den Fisch und drückst den so lange mit'm Kopp unter Wasser,bis keene Blasen mehr kommen  -  siehste,det is human!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Auch ganz nett:
> 
> Im Lizenzbücherl für Gewässer Oberösterreich:
> 
> ...



Ist nichtmal abwägig, allerdings auch oftmals aus grauer Vorzeit, oder besser gesagt Nachkriegszeit.
Steht so ähnlich auch in der Fischereiordnung für Sachsen-Anhalt.



> $1
> Ununzulässige Fischereigeräte und Fangmethoden
> (1) Es ist verboten, beim Fischfang anzuwenden
> Geräte, die geeignet sind, Fische nachhaltig zu verletzen, insbesondere Aalharken, Speere, Harpunen, Schlingen, Fischgabeln, Reißangeln und Schusswaffen




Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da wurde nicht selten hier auch mit Karbid "gefischt".  |uhoh:


----------



## junglist1 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Soll Menschen geben die nehmen Polenböller um sich Ihre Köderfische zu besorgen.... Leider live gesehen, kam der ganze Schwarm kleiner Rotaugen hoch und das Ufer hat ordentlich vibriert unter den Füssen.


----------



## Serdo (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Aus der Jahreserlaubnis für den Zweedorfer Baggersee des _Vereins der Sportangler Geesthacht von 1929 e.V._:



> Bedingung 2: Vor dem Angeln ist das Tagesdatum einzutragen. ...
> Bedingung 7: Vor Angelbeginn am Gewässer ist das Datum mit Kugelschreiber einzutragen.



Ziemlich sinnfrei bei einer Jahreserlaubnis ohne Beschränkung der Angel- oder Fangtage... Und das Ganze auch noch zweimal in die Bedingungen zu schreiben. Muss man da jetzt auch zweimal das Datum eintragen? |uhoh:



> Fangbeschränkungen: Lachsartige Fische 6 pro Woche nicht mehr als 16 im Monat
> ...
> Die Woche beginnt am Sonntag 0:00 Uhr und endet am Samstag 24:00



Interessant. Das heißt also, dass ich mal für ein Wochenende dort hinfahre und 12 lachsartige Fische fangen darf: 6 am Samstag und 6 am Sonntag.

Den Oberhammer leistet sich aber der Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.:


> Messer dürfen auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz ausschließlich im Gerätekasten, Rucksack o. ähnliches transportiert werden.


Diese Aussage ist schärfer als das Waffengesetz (§42a), welches das Führen entsprechender Messer erlaubt. Wie unsinnig diese Regel ist und über wie wenig Sachverstand der Schreiber verfügt, erkennt man daran, dass dies nur für den Weg ZUM Angelplatz gilt, aber nicht zurück! Wenn es darum geht, die Bevölkerung in vorauseilendem Kadavergehorsam nicht zu verunsichern, wenn da Angler mit Messer am Gürtel durch die Gegend schlappen und so das Ansehen der Hamburger Angler in der von Peta et al vernebelten Bevölkerung nicht weiter zu beschädigen, dann hat der Schreiber gründlich daneben gelangt. Denn auch auf dem Rückweg wird ein Angler als solcher an seiner Ausrüstung zu erkennen sein. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass diese Regelung sowieso Dummfug ist!


----------



## ronram (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kuriose Regeln am Wasser*

Lächerlich. 

Mit dem Messer am Gürtel und der Angel in der Hand steige ich in Köln in die Straßenbahn ein.


----------

